# 40-year old woman found nude in teenage boys closet(pics inside)



## Black Superman (Apr 1, 2011)

> A 40-year old woman is facing rape charges after being caught naked inside a closet with a 16-year old teen.
> 
> In Brief:
> 
> ...


----------



## Mintaka (Apr 1, 2011)

I'd hit it.


With a wrecking ball.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 1, 2011)

lol, gross, like monster Inc. movies


----------



## impersonal (Apr 1, 2011)

Do you know what "MILF" means? If yes, I feel sorry.

In any case, this isn't very newsworthy imho.


----------



## Disquiet (Apr 1, 2011)

16's legal around here, so I don't feel obligated to freak out about this.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Apr 1, 2011)

lol ew .


----------



## Pseudo (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm not condoning this behavior but what was the boy thinking.? Of all the chicks his age he's going to go with a woman looking like that?


----------



## Sora (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## Razgriez (Apr 1, 2011)

That is not a MILF. That is a MIWNLF.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Apr 1, 2011)

...Well that's pretty sad to even look at.


----------



## 115 (Apr 1, 2011)

That has left a disturbing mental image.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 1, 2011)

If she looked like that I can't imagine what the 16yo looked like


----------



## Motochika (Apr 1, 2011)

lol ewwww.


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 1, 2011)

Not a milf.


----------



## g_core18 (Apr 1, 2011)

Send her to jail.


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 1, 2011)

g_core18 said:


> Send her to jail.


 Kill her with fire.


----------



## Extasee (Apr 1, 2011)

Pics Inside.



*races over*


----------



## Fran (Apr 1, 2011)

g_core18 said:


> Send her to jail.





Esp?ritudePantera said:


> Kill her with fire.



man the harpoons!


----------



## Mintaka (Apr 1, 2011)

Stand down on the harpoons.  She's not fat she's just ugly as all hell.


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 1, 2011)

I was hoping this was an April's Fool joke too


----------



## Goom (Apr 1, 2011)

Thats not a milf, thats just a nasty ass woman....

A milf is someone like Halley Berry XD


----------



## Angel (Apr 1, 2011)

Milf? Hmmm.......


----------



## Bender (Apr 2, 2011)

I'd hit it........ 











































With the back of my hand if it even came within an feet of me.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Apr 2, 2011)

The 16 y/o must've been REALLY desperate for sex if he was "willing"(I use this word only slightly since I find it hard to believe anyone would be willing...) to sleep with that thing.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 2, 2011)

Imagine finding her naked in a closet? I'd press charges too but for mental scarring and slap my kid for having such bad taste.


----------



## Enigma (Apr 2, 2011)

Oh fuck no.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 2, 2011)

wtf?

Why would they do it while someone was home?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 2, 2011)

40 years old milf caught having sex with 16 years old boy? 

*Take a look at the pic*

OH GOD! IT CAME STRAIGHT FROM HELL!


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 2, 2011)

You son of a bitch. I totally clicked because it said MILF and pics inside.


----------



## -Dargor- (Apr 2, 2011)

Was the kid blind or something? 

I mean sweet jeebus, and damn kids using the word milf without knowing what it actually refers to.


----------



## Raptorz (Apr 2, 2011)

Oh god


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Apr 2, 2011)

*looks at picture*


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Apr 2, 2011)

In other coutries: the age of consent can be the ages of 14-16.....



Razgriez said:


> That is not a MILF. That is a *MIWNLF*.


----------



## Jena (Apr 2, 2011)

> Mary Magdalene Collier


Of course she would be named that.


----------



## Kiryuu (Apr 2, 2011)

ahaha, busted.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 2, 2011)

I hope he had a bag over her head.


----------



## Level7N00b (Apr 2, 2011)

This is not a MILF! I came t o this thread to see MILFy goodness, and I was deceived! 

But seriously, what was this kid thinking? I don't care how desperate he was, there are just some things you don't fuck.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Apr 2, 2011)

16 is fine, the only crime is her face.


----------



## krickitat (Apr 2, 2011)

By MILF they mean Mother I'd like to Fall-down-a-well right?


----------



## Xerces (Apr 2, 2011)

April fools?


----------



## Santí (Apr 2, 2011)

No, Xerces.... Not this time


----------



## Amrun (Apr 2, 2011)

Her name being Mary Magdalene is too much.


----------



## MunchKing (Apr 2, 2011)

So if she were hot it would be alright?


----------



## krickitat (Apr 2, 2011)

uh, yea
Then its not rape its raep 
Being ugly is also a crime


----------



## Federer (Apr 2, 2011)

I want to throw up the sandwich I just ate.


----------



## Santí (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm dying to see the so called _victim _ of this crime.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Apr 2, 2011)

OP is warned for lying about MILF content


----------



## Sanity Check (Apr 2, 2011)

You know good men are hard to find when grade school is a woman's go to option of choice.


----------



## Santí (Apr 2, 2011)

Jello Biafra said:


> OP is warned for lying about MILF content



Approved.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 2, 2011)

That ain't no MILF


----------



## Aokiji (Apr 2, 2011)

Saufsoldat said:


> 16 is fine, the only crime is her face.



In America, you fuck a 16 year old girl, you go get raped in jail.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Apr 2, 2011)

MONSTERS ID LIKE TO FUCK UP


----------



## Kei (Apr 2, 2011)

I can't even find the pic that will explain the horrors of that....

 At least F someone hotter


----------



## T4R0K (Apr 2, 2011)

I thought at first that the sentence 





> 40-year old woman found nude in teenage boys closet(pics inside)


... meant that the 40 year old woman did find in the past tense nude pics in her teenage son's closet, and thought "Yeah, and what ?"

Then I entered the thread. And cried in horror...

Me and english grammar... Why did I spend 3 weeks in the USA for ?!


----------



## Valtieri (Apr 2, 2011)

16 is legal in my country, but still that's quite an age gap so I don't blame the mother for being pissed.


----------



## Escargon (Apr 2, 2011)

*Whats up with the hair? Is this really a woman?

Rofl if i found this thing in my closet i would jump out from my window.*


----------



## Tandaradei (Apr 2, 2011)

She's hiding in your in your closets
she’s snatchin your people up
Tryna rape em so y’all need to
Hide your kids, hide your wife
Hide your kids...


----------



## Santí (Apr 2, 2011)

Valtieri said:


> 16 is legal in my country, but still that's quite an age gap so I don't blame the mother for being pissed.



She filed a complaint cause the bitch ugly as hell 



Aokiji said:


> In America, you fuck a 16 year old girl, you go get raped in jail.



Ignorant statement, the age of consent is 16 in the following states:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Alabama
Alaska
Arkansas
D.C. (out state capital)
Delaware
Georgia
Illinois
Indiana
Kansas
Kentucky-[1]
Maine
Maryland
Michigan
Minnesota
Mississippi-[2]
Montana
Nebraska
Nevada
New Hampshire
New Jersey
North Carolina
Ohio
Oklahoma
Pennsylvania
Rhode Island
South Carolina
South Dakota
Vermont
Washington
West Virgina
Wyoming

*Footnotes:*
[1]Age 16 if the man is 21 or older.
[2]If the female is over 12, the status applies only to virgins.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 2, 2011)

Ewewew.... oh god what the fucking hell...


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 2, 2011)

What is that abomination?


----------



## Kyuuzen (Apr 2, 2011)

Oh god, I was eating when I saw this

I gotta stop eating when I come to the cafe...


----------



## Black Superman (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## little nin (Apr 2, 2011)

The first comment on that 

That's disgusting man


----------



## Rannic (Apr 2, 2011)

What happened to her hair.


----------



## Ceria (Apr 2, 2011)

I wonder what kind of reaction the father of the kid would have... 

would he agree to double teaming the woman? 

then again i doubt he even has a father.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## Shock Therapy (Apr 2, 2011)

oh god no. what is this i don't even...


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 2, 2011)

Only thing to feel bad about is that someone his age was willing to hit that. Gross.


----------



## Agony (Apr 2, 2011)

i was hoping it would be a hot milf,but.


----------



## Syed (Apr 2, 2011)

That bitch is fuck ugly. I guess people are now gonna think this is disgusting and wrong just cause she's butt ugly but if she were hot then...


----------



## Ace (Apr 3, 2011)

BrianTheGoldfish said:


> 16's legal around here, so I don't feel obligated to freak out about this.



My country too. You could have sex at the age of 16.


----------



## Penance (Apr 3, 2011)

krickitat said:


> By MILF they mean Mother I'd like to Fall-down-a-well right?





Kirihara said:


> MONSTERS ID LIKE TO FUCK UP



...




SloClo said:


> That ain't no MILF



Raichu sig speaks truth...


----------



## Momoka (Apr 3, 2011)

And now she's OP's bitch..... avatar.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Apr 3, 2011)

Goddamn she looked fucked up, so this 16 year old , I assume he was piss drunk right?


----------



## Raiden (Apr 3, 2011)

That's tragic.


----------



## Legend (Apr 3, 2011)

thats a crime against humanity


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Apr 3, 2011)

oh god, what the hell.


----------



## Mako (Apr 3, 2011)

Fuck, deceiving title. Who the hell keeps a goblin in their closet?


----------



## Hellion01 (Apr 3, 2011)

EWWWWW lmfaoooo


----------



## xpeed (Apr 3, 2011)

What the heck is that?


----------



## Luxiano (Apr 3, 2011)

Lmao DO NOT WANT.


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 3, 2011)

Lol, weird things happen in this world xD


----------



## Luxiano (Apr 3, 2011)

Any pics of the teenager ?


----------



## Vladimir Lenin (Apr 3, 2011)




----------



## Nightblade (Apr 3, 2011)

smh
**


----------



## CrazyAries (Apr 3, 2011)

I clicked on this thread and upon viewing your avatar, I figured that this woman was that 40-year-old in question.  Her name is Mary Magdalene, too. :gas

I wonder what the 16-year-old looks like.


----------



## Level7N00b (Apr 3, 2011)

The biggest crime here is how ugly that woman is! I don't care how desperate that teen was at getting laid, it just ain't worth it!


----------



## Casanova (Apr 3, 2011)

*DAMN*


*SHE IS UGLY*​


----------



## Talon. (Apr 3, 2011)

you know that noise Hank Hill makes when hes totally freaked out about something? thats me when i saw that woman's picture. Also, she was in the closet with Tom Cruise. :rofl


----------



## Misha-San (Apr 3, 2011)

That is one nasty looking lady what was the teen thinking? Was he high or drunk or something? lol


----------



## Ace (Apr 3, 2011)

I think the lad's suffered enough.


----------



## saprobe (Apr 3, 2011)

Ew. I wouldn't be surprised if her hair loss is from late stage Syphilis.


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Apr 4, 2011)

IS THAT???


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 4, 2011)

All of the raging teenage hormones in the world couldn't make me want to tap that. It makes my dick turtle inward just thinking about it.


----------



## Deweze (Apr 4, 2011)

damn sucks to be publicly cock blockt like that


----------



## Evilene (Apr 4, 2011)

*clicks on link*

Wut!?!


----------



## Shasta McNasty (Apr 4, 2011)

smh at least fuck an attractive 40 year old


----------



## Judecious (Apr 4, 2011)

She's not even good looking

smfh


----------

